# "Widespread Dust"?



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just woke up a short while ago and peeked outside to see what I thought was fog.

I thought to myself....."Fog? In Paphos? Thats odd!" so I went to weather.com to check the report.

The report says "widespread dust". 

I've never seen that one before. Is this something that happens commonly here? What causes it?

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Just woke up a short while ago and peeked outside to see what I thought was fog.
> 
> I thought to myself....."Fog? In Paphos? Thats odd!" so I went to weather.com to check the report.
> 
> ...


When I lived on Tenerife we had something called Kalima, sand coming from Sahara, also called Scirocco. Perhaps this is something similar


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a NASA photograph which shows the dust being carried off the Sahara and swirling over the eastern Mediterranean and Cyprus.

Dust Storm over the Mediterranean Sea : Natural Hazards

The dust can be quite destructive and is a real pain if you suffer from breathing problems as quite often the dust storms are not that obvious. It also brings with it vital minerals and other trace elements that bring fertility to the fields so these weather phenomena do help in the long term...

a Happy and Dusty New Year to all...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

The dust storm picture that you have uploaded to here are in fact out of date and do not refer to the recent CLOUD cover


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

earth :: an animated map of global wind, weather, and ocean conditions

Try this site it gives actual wind directions. Just spin the globe and the zoom in.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This link is a live site which shows the weather as it is happening

http://www.cyprus-storms.net/


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It happens every year as far as I can remember. My son has asthma so we were well aware every time is started and waited for it to end!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I woke up this morning and there was dust everywhere, its ok now got duster and polish out!
Sorry guys couldn't resist it
cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> I woke up this morning and there was dust everywhere, its ok now got duster and polish out!
> Sorry guys couldn't resist it
> cheers


will keep you warm at least


----------

